# Transfer Case Leak



## BrendaBug (Nov 15, 2017)

I just brought my2012 Murano in for its 60,000 mile service. They noticed leaking around the transfer case. Someone told me this is a Nissan design defect and that it will start to leak again after I get it fixed. Is this true?


----------

